# Pocket Camp: Worth Playing?



## MayorEiffel (Nov 27, 2019)

I've known for quite some time about this game and I've been mostly avoiding it. When it comes to Animal Crossing any new content is a welcome surprise for me and I'll do what I can to get it. Happy Home designer, for example, is a game I really enjoy because of the simple fact that it's only about designing a home which is actually a favorite activity of mine.

Still, why haven't I got pocket camp? I've played it once and once I was introduced to all these features and mechanics that were definitely not on par with what I had played in New Leaf i was ultimately turned off. 

A year or two later and now i'm wondering, is this a good game to play now? Is it any different? Should i redownload it?

Please leave your opinions below.


----------



## kemdi (Nov 27, 2019)

eeehhhh...In my opinion...no. It really isn't. It's gotten worse, and has become even more of a cash grab than it already was. Pocket Camp had the potential to be a really great mobile game. It started out fun, balanced, and pretty good. But since then it's spiraled all the way down, and now you can't go two seconds without needing leaf tickets for something being thrown in your face. 

It was bad enough they introduces the gambl--I mean 'fortune cookies' but now they have paid subscriptions too. And one of the subscriptions cost $8 a month for a measly 5 cookies! The other subscription is much cheaper $3 a month...but why would I pay them just so I don't have to play their game? I can already do that for free! The furniture and stuff is super cute though, but imo, none of it's worth it. Better off going back to New Leaf, or waiting these last few weeks until New Horizons arrives, so everyone can throw this garbage game in the trash where it belongs.


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2019)

I enjoy it, but that's mainly because of the decorating. It's stressful during the events, so that's one of the reasons I don't play it as much as I did in the beginning when it first came out. Also, it gets very repetitive. And sadly we only get more stuff that you need leaf tickets for, so there are higher chances of people bying for nicer things (I'm guilty for this haha). So I'm not sure. It's a cute game that's enjoyable, and if you like games where you "level up", then it's alright. ♥


----------



## spookyaleks (Nov 27, 2019)

I still play it from time to time, but I could probably live without it. I think there's just way too much "exclusive"
 or "DLC" items and sometimes I really see it as a way to squeeze money out of players. The fortune cookies are cool, but cost way too much so I barely buy them.

They also just introduced two new subscription plans which are not necessary. I just don't want to pay two dollars a month to have a villager follow me around and do things I could be doing, or get a couple fortune cookies every couple of weeks and some extra storage.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2019)

Honestly, I would also say no. While I do play Pocket Camp at the moment often (actually just as a pastime tbh), I realized that compared to New Leaf, I get very easy bored from it. You don't really have a challenge here, trying to get/craft items is sometimes such a big pain in the butt if you don't have enough materials to build it (not to mention the waiting time till certain crafted items are done) or Leaf Tickets. And speaking of those, without them, you're pretty much lost, since the game asks too often about the need of said Tickets as kemdi already said. Besides, the game just became the biggest cash grab trash I've ever seen, it says a lot when they added after 2 years since the release of the App paid memberships, as Nintendo knows that the majority gonna drop that game once New Horizons comes out, so they want to make some extra money in that time. In general, the amount of money you need to spend into PC to get any of those fancy items from the fortune cookies is crazy and you don't even have the guarantee that you get the items you want. You can spend like $100 into it for example and ended up only getting stuff you have no use for it. 

Overall, I would say you can skip it, you won't miss anything here. I think with New Leaf or any other AC title that came out before Pocket Camp, you will have more fun. If you still want to give it a try anyway, then go for it and if you think it starts to sucks at one point, then just delete right away.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

Not really. I used to play before with taking hiatuses now and then because they are/were really scummy. They have gotten over the years for no reason and even more lately with their subs options (Like hell no not gonna pay for those).

I basically had to get back due to recent events here and sure I invested some RL money on cookies but that's the only thing I'd waste on.

I mean if you want like a full game decorating/helping etc, just play NL/HHD or older games, or just wait for NH I guess.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 28, 2019)

I agree with the others. If you had already been playing, it might be different, but I wouldn't recommend anyone getting into the game now.

I'm still playing, but it's really out of habit and to pass the time until NH is released. After that, I plan to delete it off my phone.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah also even if I had my old account it'd be very behind so in a way it was not bad restarting for that matter but unless you want to invest RLC or just play a lot, then don't.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 29, 2019)

It's definitely not like a main title or a spinoff. I began playing daily in the summer after restarting with a new account and I definitely don't feel like a lesser player without being there from the start or spending money on it. But it is an app. It's designed to let you do stuff for 10 minutes and then make you wait for 3 hours.

It's not a good Animal Crossing title, but it is a good app with Animal Crossing content imo. It's something to do on your phone/tablet and check up on every 3 hours, and you get to carry villagers around on your device which is fun if you're really into AC. As a free player you'll still be entertained enough, there's no reason not to check it out but I agree with not financially supporting the app after recent decisions. You get to decorate small and limited areas, but the main point is to level up, max out your villagers and get the rare items that you want. You can fish and catch bugs, but there's no collection you're just farming bells to craft furniture.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 29, 2019)

I don’t play PC, but isn’t it kinda like HHD but for a campsite with waiting time to craft things? The events are kind of cute but the format of the game doesn’t appeal to me. I think all the new furniture models in PC are so cute though! I basically live vicariously through the PC tag on twitter to see all the things people come up with.


----------



## Holla (Dec 5, 2019)

I tried it at launch and didn't like it. Gave it another go a few months ago and I like it even less now. Most of the really cool items to decorate your camp with cost tickets/are locked behind cookies with a gambling type aspect involved in what you get. I really don't like having to hope I get super lucky to get the item I want or otherwise having to pay real money. Sure in the main games it's also sometimes a lot of luck to get certain items, but real money isn't involved and worst case you can always trade with another player.

Aside from items the game play in general is really boring and repetitive in my opinion. To leave this on a positive note the graphics are nice and cute at least.


----------



## Tianna (Dec 6, 2019)

Honestly, not anymore. It's become a huge cash grab.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Tianna said:


> Honestly, not anymore. It's become a huge cash grab.



Basically this and the sub stuff is even more scum.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Pocket Camp is definitely a big cash grab game. And it's only gotten worse as time has gone on. But with that being said, I actually do enjoy picking up my phone every now and then to play it. It's a good way to pass the time, and to scratch that Animal Crossing itch until New Horizons comes out. It's not worth spending real money on though, for sure, lol. It's a very cute game, nonetheless, with charming features. It gets stale after awhile because of the repetition and stuff. But like I said, still cute.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 7, 2019)

If you're playing as a new player, probably not at this point. With all of the potential microtransactions (you don't have to buy them, but they're shoved in your face) and frantic events, it's a bit overwhelming. If you plan on getting New Horizons, I'd say to just wait it out and not let Pocket Camp sour your taste.


----------



## Cerise (Dec 15, 2019)

I like decorating.  I like their designs, so that?s what makes me come back.  The routine of having to give villagers items and talking to villagers at your campsite is a chore sometimes, but I like the challenge of waiting to accumulate enough essences to build certain items or unlock new villagers.  I hate that you have to pay to get the good stuff...which is almost everything, and they keep coming up with something new that like, ?I?m not even done collecting Bree?s cookies and now I have to work another 2 weeks to get enough leaf tickets for Rhona?s cookies, then on top of that there are reissue items I need to catch up to AND current event items that I must rush to obtain or else I?d have to wait another year or months for it??  And they?re so Scrooge-like regarding leaf tickets.  But at least every now and then they apologize for some technical issues and give us free tickets lol


----------

